# My clowns



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Ok my perc clowns swim to gether all day
but since I put the moon lighting onmy tank tnight they swam on oppisite sides of the tank up at the top away from the light.

Why ?

they are already paired off, but very young.

I thought mon lighting was suspose to induce spawing?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

maybe they want to sleep. you have to understand that 'moon lights' are just for our viewing pleasure, the ocean at night is pitch black.

nothing really induces spawning. you just have to wait. even if they did spawn, you dont have 1/10th the knowledge about marine tanks/fish to raise the fry.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

oh cool I didn't know the ocean was PITCH black.

Its lite some on top isn't it?

any way you are correct as usual.

I don't know how to raise small frýbut I been at the library ad I'm reading up.

notice I haven't asked any stupid questions.

I bought up a anemone todaýand it was doing great until I turned the moonlights on.

it looks like it shriveled up and disenigrated.

wontknow until morning.

oh well they weren't hosting I any way.

it was a pink tip anemone.

oh and I found out that the reason why my clowns were up at the top at night is because the damsels I had with them started picking on them.

I know I shouldn't have mxd them, but when I first put them in they al got along soooo goods

oh and I found out that the reason why my clowns were up at the top at night is because the damsels I had with them started picking on them.

I know I shouldn't have mxd them, but when I first put them in they al got along soooo goods


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2006)

Damselfish and Clownfish are from the same family and will not get along with other species in an aquarium. Both are very territorial!


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

ok cool but can you tell me why my clowns aren't hosting my pink tip anemone.

maybe because they don't like it, or is it not the right type?

if so what is the right type for perc clowns?


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2006)

Pink Tip anemone...like...a Condy Anemone?










If so, Clowns very rarely actually "host" in one. I had a Clown live in one for a while, but then once I got my LTA, I saw what "hosting" really was. Defending it, hiding in it...it was very interesting.

Give it time. Try to get your water parameters dead on. Make sure you feed that anemone as well.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Your anemone might just shrivel up because its dark. My bubble coral would draw all its 'bubbles' in at night and just leave afew tenticles hanging out.

As to your clowns not hosting. Did you add them before the anemone? Alot of people find that if they add the clowns first they end up hosting something totally random. My clown would protect the filter, hardly ever leaving its side, then it would snuggle up to it at night.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

My clown would protect the filter, hardly ever leaving its side, then it would snuggle up to it at night.
[/quote]

that's funny.... cool as hell but funny.

I will keep checking my params to try to get them perfect.

so ps rule.... if that clown that was hosting your filter was to spawn would it lay the eggs on the filter?

just wondering.

pic of my clowns coming today this after noon.

thanks, any more info would b appreciated.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I only had one clown so it would be a miracle if it spawed, but I dont see why it wouldn't lay them on the filter. I'v seen cichlids lay eggs on filters when the filter has been in the fish's territory, so why not?


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> I only had one clown so it would be a miracle if it spawed, but I dont see why it wouldn't lay them on the filter. I'v seen cichlids lay eggs on filters when the filter has been in the fish's territory, so why not?


cool....
I was planning on taking pics today of my anemone (not exactly sure what the anemone Is called) but ITS GONE









wonder what happened to it?

does it hide that good?

do I need to move my rock?

here's some pics of my tank.

tell me what you thank.

Please!


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

ok here are the pics, tell me what you think, and where you think my anemone went.

thanks!

my clowns

ohhh ok 1 more thing could my clown tank problem be having problems because I added the damsels before I added the clowns, and then in turn removed them because they were messing with my clowns?

thnks guys and gals.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Trillion said:


> ok here are the pics, tell me what you think, and where you think my anemone went.
> 
> thanks!
> 
> ...










any body?

ok 1 more thing....
is the Heteractis magnifica, Stichodactyla gigantea, and the Stichodactyla mertensii the only anemones the A. ocellaris I have will host?

I've seen a pic of them hosting a white pink tipped anemone, is that rare?

And is that white pink tipped anemone the cheap one?

I seen one white pink tiped one at my lfs medium sized for like 8.99.

I hope that's the one I need


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Trillion said:


> ok here are the pics, tell me what you think, and where you think my anemone went.
> 
> thanks!
> 
> ...










any body?

ok 1 more thing....
is the Heteractis magnifica, Stichodactyla gigantea, and the Stichodactyla mertensii the only anemones the A. ocellaris I have will host?

I've seen a pic of them hosting a white pink tipped anemone, is that rare?

And is that white pink tipped anemone the cheap one?

I seen one white pink tiped one at my lfs medium sized for like 8.99.

I hope that's the one I need
[/quote]








any info at all?
Does any one know??

since no one answered my ?s I took it up on my self to further research clowns and found in a book that they do require ample hiding space and that in there habitat large sums of food don't come floating in all at once which pt me in the dilemma of having to add small amounts of food every so often through out the day.

I did go ahead and add the cave, and a airstone. The book said that clowns like them for some reason I forget will rsearch more and let you guys know later.

I put the air stne on low and in front of the power head so the bubbles wouldn't reach the top to pop and if they do theres not tons of them popping at once.

I think it looks good what about you guys?


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Thanks a lot for all the increduble input on my really NEED to know questions.

I really appreciate how everybody jumped right in and helped out.

This question was really important to me and I really needed to know if there ws something that didn't do to the anemone to make it survive and where it might have disappeared.

my book didn't say ny thing about it.

thanks a lot people.

This is th #1 site for getting your ?s answered on SW questions I can see now.

wow great ideas guys.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Out in the reef there's natural moonlight in the clear water, but captive bred are not acustom to artificial moonlight. It's the same reason that most CB will not host an anemone. The anemone will move to a place where he's comfortable. From time to time, it will shrivel up to excrete. I've a pink bubble tip that's 8" wide when open, and can shrivel up to 1". Turn over every piece of rock and look at your filter, etc. for your anemone.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

wow, thanks a lot rchan I appreciate it.

you can see how much live rock I got in the pics ( notmuch) so I don't think there is any where for that thing to hide.

But ill look for it like you said.

I keep seeing little bits and pieces of it like it disinigrated.I think it did.

Any way I was hoping the moonlighting would induce spawning they ve grown acustom to it and swim in the light now.

I'm hoping they do the do under it, but I need to get my params and stuff correct I know.

clowns are picky eaters my goodness.

I read that they like to eat light algaes and small crustacians.

my bowl hasn't developed just yet, but it is starting to a little, for now I've just been feeding brine shrimp, and plankton


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

> clowns are picky eaters my goodness.


Do you have wild caught or captive bred? Mine was captive bred and wasn't picky at all. It ate anything put in the tank. Frozen mysis, marine quartet, flakes etc. Have you tried them?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Anemone needs MH to thrive and survive. That's probably the reason that it died.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2006)

rchan11 said:


> Anemone needs MH to thrive and survive. That's probably the reason that it died.


Ive kept them under PC's, and even once under an NO flourescent. I just kept it fed, and did lots of water change. I definitely would not reccomend this, especially if your Zoos are struggling.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Anemone needs MH to thrive and survive. That's probably the reason that it died.


Ive kept them under PC's, and even once under an NO flourescent. I just kept it fed, and did lots of water change. I definitely would not reccomend this, especially if your Zoos are struggling.
[/quote]
You're correct. I didn't see his zoo bleaching post till later. To compensate photosynthesis, he has to feed his anemone.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Anemone needs MH to thrive and survive. That's probably the reason that it died.


Ive kept them under PC's, and even once under an NO flourescent. I just kept it fed, and did lots of water change. I definitely would not reccomend this, especially if your Zoos are struggling.
[/quote]
Naw my zoos are in my 75 gallon, but yea they are bleaching









Any way I think I found the anemone, it was all shrivled up behind a rockim just gonna wait til my water is perfect and get a heractis merithanis or what ever its called. the kind that they usually host.

But I knw they don't need an anemone to breed.

I found a great clown thread on here by Dr. Green. it told me some valuable info.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

ok I've researched a lot on breed ing clowns got my fry tank set up at the exact same tempature, and I plan on using a guppy in tank box.

I was just wondering if there is any one on here that has succesfully breed them that can give m advice?

my clowns are already paired off and they seem to have taken to my filter to ost kind of, and one of them is hosting the spot that my anemone discenigrated in









any way I got my params perfect along with the temp, and I got my skimmer working good.

any thing else you gus could advise.

Dr. Green had a great piece on breeding clowns, but I would like to hear from a hands on person.

oh one more thing please.

how old do your clowns have to be ( or big)?

I'd like to now.

what's the size of the fish, age range for clowns, does any one know


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

My Clowns "spawned" many times, at about the 2-3'' size, but there were never any surviving fry. This was after I got rid of my anemone, the eggs just appeared there every month until the fish died (while moving)









Heres a pic:


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

trillion.. ur clowns r occellaris aka false percula, not true percula. same with dannyboy.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

um ok sorry to hear about your clowns danny, I don't know what I'd do if mmine died.

there so inocent I'd probably cry.

did you not care if the fry survived?

is there any one on here that hav had fry survive without an anemone?

Hey jiggy I know theree false clowns, so does that mean they won't host?

my clowns (false clwns) are getting bigger.

don't think thy are 2 to 3 inches yet.

false clowns are of theeasier clowns to breed, so says Dr. Green.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

false clowns will host.. but they will host their natural anemone more quickly.. in your first thread you said they were perculas, so i thought u didnt know.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

jiggy said:


> false clowns will host.. but they will host their natural anemone more quickly.. in your first thread you said they were perculas, so i thought u didnt know.


I wasn't sure if they was are not. All I was really wondering was if they were any difference in breeding them or if some clowns were easier to breed than others.

But I pretty much found out a lot on what I needed to know fom Dr. Green, and you guys.

But I'm always wiling to take more advice.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

ok I took that artifical stuff out and put the live stuff in.

here are some more pics.

oh and I think my clowns finally took likeing to a place in my tank.

just right over the sand, theres nothing there but sand, and they like rub there selves on the sand, and they rub together a lot while there at the spot, but the male tends to spend more time there than the female.

that's god enough for me right now.

sorry don't know why the f*ck the first pic got posted when I pressed remove.

I know that pisses me off.

glad that wadnt a dirty pic of me and my girl.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Today I just noticed that my littlest clown was finally starting to get bigger. Thank god.

Those lil bugs that are crawling around in my tank, are those what my clowns prefer to eat or do I need to steal feed regular in small portions?

cause when I do feed, I notice that they go crazy for like 3 secs then they just stop eating, is this because the bugs are ample food?

I've also noticed that my percs sometimes swim along the ground and go to it as if they were gonna rub there body on it like they had to itch but they don't. they just motion like there going to.
is this the sign of a soon to be spawning site?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

my understanding of clown breeding is that if they are not already paired up in the pet store or a mating pair it can take up to a year for them to mate. they will wait until they feel their environment is just right and then they'll start makin' some babies for ya. be patient with them.

i would still feed them regular food because the pods (your bugs) are a good source of food between meals but lack a lot of vitamins, hufas, etc.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

thanks for your response.

yea ill be patiently waiting.

I have been feeding them regularly, also, they don't eat a lot of the food I give them though, so I never put much in.

I've just been feeding them brine shrimp, and plankton.

oh and yes they were paired off when I bought them


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

the before and the miraculous after

what how long did it take to do?

2 hrs, and I hope I never have to do it again, I also added a refugium finally also.

it was sooo hard to do this guys pray you never have to people, DAMN!


----------

